# Coding error detect CAF for SWE



## jagalp (May 15, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> And that is your problem. If you want to use old 54.2 psdzdata, you need to also use old E-Sys 3.24.3.


ok good to know, Thanks Shawn,

What do you about the other topic, please?
Can you provide your thought on it. (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=925015)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jagalp said:


> ok good to know, Thanks Shawn,
> 
> What do you about the other topic, please?
> Can you provide your thought on it. (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=925015)


Load original unmodified FA and VO Code all modules (except DME / DDE) to reset them.


----------



## jagalp (May 15, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Load original unmodified FA and VO Code all modules (except DME / DDE) to reset them.


Thanks shawn, big thanks, everything again as it should be :thumbup::thumbs:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jagalp said:


> Thanks shawn, big thanks, everything again as it should be :thumbup::thumbs:


:thumbup:


----------

